# M6 '89



## Bob-E. (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am a long time BMW owner. I have kept my 89m6 to make into a track/street car, but am unable to do so. I have owned this car since 90 and am the second owner.

The car is black/lotus, original rims, with euro suspension. 175k miles and has not be driven for 5 years.
The car needs TLC, runs and body has no dings. I did the front seats a year or two before storing the car.

I know there is a broad range of ask pricing but what would be a approx. sale price?

Thanks, Bob.


----------

